# Developing Medium Format Film



## Sleepy_Sentry (Dec 26, 2009)

Just a quick question- I am looking into buying a medium format Holga camera, maybe something like this Lomographic Holga Starter Kit. Is it possible to get medium format film developed locally, or do is that something that must be done yourself or in a special lab?


----------



## Pgeobc (Dec 26, 2009)

It is likely that there is a local outfit that processes 120 film in NO. However, it will be a "pro lab" and not a corner drugstore outfit. Otherwise, one can send film vial the mail for this service.

I live far enough from the pro lab that I have my C-41 films developed by a local grocery store: they can process the negatives, but cannot print them. Then I simply scan the negatives myself (6x6).

One can easily do his own B&W and, with only a slight bit more effort, can also do C-41.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 27, 2009)

Having 120 film developed these days is expensive!  Usually around $10 a roll to develop the negatives. 

Doing it yourself is easy, and will only cost you about 20 cents a roll for black and white chemicals. Plus a one-time cost of about $50 for all the developing gear.

Color chemicals are a bit more expensive, about $2 a roll. 

Of course you'll still need to get prints made.


----------



## taskoni (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey all.
I am entering the wide world of photography starting with 35mm film. I am currently based in Lithuania and I found out that here is only one lab that can develop slide film. To make the long story short the lab turns on the machine when about 60-70 rolls of slide films are collected for processing and the cost for 1 roll (36 exposures) is about 8 USD. 
I am looking for advise where in UK or Germany I can send my films to be processed. Any recommendations and approximate price is greatly appreciated.
Regards,
b.


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a photo lab there in New Orleans called Bennett's that can develop it for you. They are on Severn in Metarie. They do a good job. Good Luck!


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 28, 2009)

taskoni said:


> Hey all.
> I am entering the wide world of photography starting with 35mm film. I am currently based in Lithuania and I found out that here is only one lab that can develop slide film. To make the long story short the lab turns on the machine when about 60-70 rolls of slide films are collected for processing and the cost for 1 roll (36 exposures) is about 8 USD.
> I am looking for advise where in UK or Germany I can send my films to be processed. Any recommendations and approximate price is greatly appreciated.
> Regards,
> b.



Again I recommend developing yourself, it's easy and enjoyable.  You can develop 3-4 rolls of b/w for $1usd, color slide is about $2 a roll.

One-time startup costs are about $50. You don't need a darkroom, but you may want to buy a negative scanner.


----------

